# Any upcoming dog shows in Columbus?



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

A friend of mine and I would love to go to a dog show in or around Columbus Ohio this year. We’d enjoy “meeting the breeds”, the judging categories, various events such as agility, dock diving, etc. Does anyone know of any events? Are there recommended websites to search for events? Thanks ?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

April 18 & 19 is the soonest show in Columbus. It does include a Specialty so the Golden Entry is likely to be quite substantial.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LJack said:


> April 18 & 19 is the soonest show in Columbus. It does include a Specialty so the Golden Entry is likely to be quite substantial.


Thank you! Can you share a website that has details (venue, times, etc.)?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

www.infodog.com has most of them. Go to 'show by state' and then scroll down.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Prism Goldens said:


> www.infodog.com has most of them. Go to 'show by state' and then scroll down.


Wonderful! Thanks ?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Times are not posted until about a week before the show and after entries have closed.
InfoDog. Should work but if it doesn’t, use AKC’s event search. Click on the details for the show you want and look to see what superintendent is hosting. Then you can go directly to the superintendents website for the judging program which has the rings and times in it.
Or, you can post for help here and I am sure one of us will help.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LJack said:


> Times are not posted until about a week before the show and after entries have closed.
> InfoDog. Should work but if it doesn’t, use AKC’s event search. Click on the details for the show you want and look to see what superintendent is hosting. Then you can go directly to the superintendents website for the judging program which has the rings and times in it.
> Or, you can post for help here and I am sure one of us will help.


I was able to find all the necessary info on the Ohio Expo Center’s website: _The Central Ohio Kennel Club Inc. presents the Cardinal Cluster Dog Show. _


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, but Goldens won’t be there all day. It really sucks to show up at 11:00 only to find out you missed them. That is why InfoDog or the superintendent website is the best source.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LJack said:


> Yes, but Goldens won’t be there all day. It really sucks to show up at 11:00 only to find out you missed them. That is why InfoDog or the superintendent website is the best source.


Yes, I found out that the specific breed program times get posted about a week before.


----------

